# Did anyone see this?



## misslesleedavis1

Holy crap- i have seen them before but i have never seen one with a face this odd..


----------



## Jax08

That can't be real. It just can't be. That HAS to be photo shopped. For my sanity it has to be.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

I thought maybe it was too, although the forum swore up and down they were not shopped, 
then i found these and i do not think that the i originally was posted is shopped


----------



## Jax08

oh awesome...the Asians have their own line of Ger...uh....what are those?


----------



## RiverDan

German Shepherd shouldn't even be in the name.
That's messed up.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

I do not know what has happened here, these dogs look completely broken. In all honesty this is the worst picture i have ever seen, the way they look its really sad to see the breed like that.


----------



## Jax08

This has to be an extreme, like backyard breeders over here, not the norm. I've seen the working lines that the Asian teams had at the WUSV and they looked like any other.

But still very sad.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

They are calling them the "Bulk Mace Chinese German Shepherd"


----------



## Jax08

Of course they are.


----------



## llombardo

I wonder if this is a GSD mixed with the Tibetan mastiff?


----------



## my boy diesel

it would be impossible imo to take a gsd and mix it to get that head and have the body not be affected at all
i believe it is photoshopped


----------



## sehrgutcsg

Funniest bad joke / sickest post of 2014... Hunch Back - Mule Head - Yeah, breed the hunch back pair for a new improved topline and add the Mule Head to accentuate the abnormality...

SGCSG


----------



## Maxil

if you just see how much those dogs cost in Egypt, even more than a pure showline German shepherd...
the more beautiful.it looks the more expensive it is


----------



## selzer

I am not sure what is worse, breeding the dogs that are seriously roached, with weird muzzle, and front legs so bad that they look broken. 

Or taking a picture of it. 

Can't cha all wait to get a puppy from that pair?


----------



## Jax08

Maxil said:


> if you just see how much those dogs cost in Egypt, even more than a pure showline German shepherd...
> the more beautiful.it looks the more expensive it is



THAT'S beautiful? I think it's an abomination.

So are those dogs mixed with something?


----------



## Maxil

The main mix remains unknown after the German shepherd was mixed with a Chinese dog the puppies from that mix were mated with 100% pure GSDs and that's how they exist and they are very expensive (I don't like them but that's what people say)


----------



## misslesleedavis1

The 2 dogs look like they are shigged beyond repair. Its not beautiful it is sad imo. I have no idea what they are mixed with, best bet tibetan mastiff? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maxil

**** no, if it was a Tibetan mastiff it would have been huge and very long hair.
the guess would be on any mastiff kind since they all have the same mouth looking


----------



## Alice13

Oh my gosh I have never seen anything as ugly and the worst part is it carries the name of a gsd. I pray that it does not spread all over Asia and the people here don't start buying them. Honestly must they come up with their own for everything? There is a limit. Don't ruin the beauty of the breed

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charliehound

Wow...wrong in so many ways!


----------

